# Ghost Shrimp+Corydora+Betta



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Will 4-6 ghost shrimp plus 1 cory and 1 betta work out?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What size tank and what kind of cover.....also, corydoras do best in groups since they are schooling fish....the more the better-while one will sometimes survive- you miss out on the interesting behavior....
If you have plenty of cover for the shrimp- the adults usually will be fine-but both the Betta and corydoras will feed on the shrimpletts if given the chance.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Cories need to be in a shoal of at least 4.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 1, 2010)

Tank size is an important factor in stocking decisions. Also as has been mentioned cories should be kept in groups of at least four. This means the tank needs to be at least 10 gallons to fit just the cories. Before I knew better I kept one cory in a tank with a betta. I would really not recommend keeping them alone. They exhibit abnormal behaviors and mine was pretty stressed out. He would school with the betta who was nice and let him but my cory would also glass surf and was really stressed out. Once I got him another cory his weird behaviors decreased and he started eating more and growing. When he got into a proper shoal he completely calmed down and now just acts like a normal cory.


----------



## eaglescout434 (Dec 21, 2011)

Alot of people are going to say that corys need to be in a group of four but i have kept 2 corys and a betta together for over two years and they have all done just fine. the two corys stay together and dont act "weird" just bc there isnt four of them. I have had a community tank with 6 of them in there and it is definitely more interesting to watch them interact with each other when there is more of them BUT 2 can work!:-D


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I know. I used to have 4, but 3 died. I'm trying to give the Cory some fish some company. It's a cycled 10 gallon (Aqueon) with aqua cover, filter, and heater. Couple java ferns and an anubias plus3 caves. Gravel substrate... That's about it I think.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Since it's the last one of the shoal it's more ok, but still not ideal. Are you not planning on keeping cories in future? If you are, I'd go ahead and re-stock. 
Sand would be better than gravel, if you can.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure my sorority ate my ghost shrimp. I had 8 shrimp and the number dwindled until I couldn't find a single one. I've read some people feed ghost shrimp to their bettas, and it doesn't overly bother me, but the shrimp were cute to watch.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't want to re-stock, I'm not happy with my bettas' reaction to them. I want something for the cory to be with though, that's why I asked.


----------

